# Περιστέρια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  τα νεα εχουν  ρεπορταζ για περιστερια

## n-i-k-o-s

ΤΑ ΝΕΑ.Κυριακή 31 Οκτωβρίου 2010.«Τα περισσότερα χρήματα που έχω δώσει για ένα περιστέρι είναι πεντακόσια ευρώ. Η ικανοποίησή μου όταν το βλέπω να χάνεται στα σύννεφα και η αγωνία όταν το περιμένω να γυρίσει με αποζημιώνουν».

O 48χρονος έμπορος τροφίμων Χάρης Αρβανιτίδης στην Πατρίδα Ημαθίας εκτρέφει 600 περιστέρια. Η αφορμή για να γίνει ένας από τους περίπου 15.000 σε όλη την Ελλάδα περιστεράδες ήταν μια επίδειξη που παρακολούθησε τυχαία πριν από έξι χρόνια. «Διαπίστωσα γρήγορα ότι το αγωνιστικό περιστέρι μοιάζει με έναν αθλητή και εγώ λειτουργώ ως προπονητής του». Οι... προπονητές των περιστεριών συναντώνται συχνά σε αγώνες και επιδείξεις, όπως αυτός που έγινε προ ημερών στον Τίρναβο. Άλλωστε η συγκεκριμένη περιοχή έχει παράδοση από την περίοδο της Τουρκοκρατίας στην εκτροφή και εκπαίδευση περιστεριών και μάλιστα των περίφημων «ουτζίδικων», που ζουν μόνο στην Ελλάδα. «Κάνουμε χαβά έλεγαν οι Τούρκοι και έβλεπαν τα περιστέρια να πετούν- χαβάς σημαίνει πτήση», λέει ο κ. Αρβανιτίδης.

Περιστερώνες στις ταράτσες
«Πάνω από 5.000 περιστεράδες βρίσκονται στην Αθήνα και οι περιστερώνες μας είναι συνήθως στις ταράτσες των σπιτιών μας», λέει ο κ. Παναγιώτης Καλαντζής- Μπανάνης, ιδιοκτήτης pet shop, ο οποίος διατηρεί τον περιστερώνα του στην ταράτσα του σπιτιού του, στο Περιστέρι. «Η πτήση του περιστεριού αρχίζει όταν δώσουμε το σήμα: ανεμίζουμε ένα πανί δεμένο σε καλάμι. Οι βούτες έχουν το χαρακτηριστικό να “βιδώνουν” στον ουρανό, το ένστικτο αυτού του περιστεριού του λέει να φτάσει όσο πιο ψηλά μπορεί. Σε λίγα λεπτά χάνεται από τα μάτια σου». Για να καλέσουν πίσω τα πουλιά, οι περιστεράδες έχουν ένα απλό κόλπο: «Την ώρα του διαγωνισμού, όταν η μία ομάδα “πάει στο Θεό”, βγάζουμε έξω από τον περιστερώνα μια άλλη ομάδα, διαφορετικής ράτσας - εμείς τα λέμε “παπαγαλάκια”. Αυτά τα πουλιά είναι νηστικά και αμέσως τους ρίχνουμε σπόρους για να φάνε. Το σύνθημα για το φαΐ, όμως, το παίρνουν και οι βούτες που κατεβαίνουν σαν γεράκια, σε δευτερόλεπτα. Έχω χρονομετρήσει περιστέρι που σε τέσσερα δευτερόλεπτα κατέβηκε από τα σύννεφα». Οι αγώνες των περιστεριών έχουν κανόνες. «Σε κάθε ομάδα όλα τα περιστέρια πρέπει να συγχρονίζονται και να πετούν στο ίδιο ύψος και κυρίως όσο γίνεται κάθετα και να βουτάνε ευθύβολα αμέσως μόλις τα καλέσει ο εκπαιδευτής τους», περιγράφει ο 34χρονος Γιώργος Ντέλλας από τη Βέροια, ο οποίος προσθέτει ότι η εκπαίδευση είναι καθημερινή και απαιτεί πολύ χρόνο και υπομονή. «Ξεκινάμε με το “σούρδισμα”, το μαθαίνουμε δηλαδή να πετάει, και μετά ακολουθεί το “πέσιμο”, η κάθοδος. Η εκπαίδευση ξεκινά όταν το περιστέρι είναι δύο μηνών και μπορεί να πάρει μήνες για να ολοκληρωθεί». Τα περιστέρια, λέει ο κ. Ντέλλας ζουν έως 17 χρόνια.  http://www.tanea.gr/default.asp?pid=2&c ... id=4498011

----------


## doubler

μακαρι να μπορουσα να ημουνα κι εγω ενας απο αφτους που εχει περιστερια εδω στην ταρατσα!!!!!!!!

----------


## n-i-k-o-s

πιο το προβλημα και δεν μπορεις

----------


## doubler

δεν μενω σε πολυκατοικια και για να παω στην ταρατσα ουσιαστικα πρεπει να περασω απο το σπιτι των απο πανω μας και ειναι δυσκολο οποτε περιοριζομε σε αυτα που εχω στο χωριο μου!!!!!

----------

